# Mid-Iowa



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Any news? Thanks


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree. Any qual info ???


----------



## Brad Vail (Jan 9, 2003)

Qual 2nd hand unofficial

2
17
19
16

RJ 9
unsure of jams

Sorry no open info


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats to Steve Kelley & Ranger for Q 2d! and to all who placed or finished.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Open results??????????
Sue


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Just heard Dave and Glenda Sievert's Thief won the open (qualifies for both nationals!!!) and Rocker took 4th! Great weekend for them.
Sorry, don't have anything else.
JS


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

JS said:


> Just heard Dave and Glenda Sievert's Thief won the open (qualifies for both nationals!!!) and Rocker took 4th! Great weekend for them.
> Sorry, don't have anything else.
> JS


*Way to go Team Sievert!!!!!!


Aaron*


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations to the Kelly's for their placements!!!!


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats! Too Jim and Amy on three dogs in the last series JAMS too Shooter & Rip and a second for the 2nd week in a row for Amys' little girl Bitsy. Congrats to Steve & Michelle on the second in the qual & forth in the derby and to Dennis Mitchell third in the qual and to Dave Sievert qualifying for two nationals with Thief! and too everyone else who did well or had fun! Denny sorry I let Traveler down but we had fun. Uncle Ed!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Open Results??


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

A Big congratulations to Chuck & Marjie Mize with an Amateur win with Peanut, Qualifying them for the National Amateur!! Way to go Chuck


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert & Maggie with a 2nd in the Am & an RJ with Yukon!! You just keep on rolling.....


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats to Peanut & the Mizes! to Maggie & the Schweikerts and all who finished!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

birdthrower51 said:


> A Big congratulations to Chuck & Marjie Mize with an Amateur win with Peanut, Qualifying them for the National Amateur!! Way to go Chuck


Team Mize your on your way! What a great year for you two and your dogs. 

You must be walking on air.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats! too Chuck and Marge on the blue with Peanut he is a wonderful yellow boy hope you go far at the nationals. All the dogs from our winter trip are doing well this spring hope it keeps going. Congrats also to Chuck & Mary Jane on the second& RJ and also too Bill Burke on his 4th with Judy. Uncle Ed


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

JTS said:


> And Michelle Kelley and Lily who took 4th in the Derby..........congrats to the both Kelley's!!!!


Great news! Congrats to Michelle and Steve!

Good Job, Lilly!!!!

lesa c


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations Chuck, Marje and Peanut... You have done a great job with him...thanks.


----------

